# تناية مواسير انتاجية



## مطور مصرى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء
اريد مساعدة فى فكرة انشاء ( تصنيع ) تناية مواسير بحيث تكون انتاجية لحاجتى اليها فى العمل
والمواسير التى سيتم تنيها قطر 16 مم وسمك 1.5 مم
خصوصا وان الشكل المطلوب به 5 مراحل ثنى بعضها 90 درجة والاخرى 135 درجة
ارجو الافادة


----------

